# Total loss of signal -receiver or lnb?



## newz54 (Aug 14, 2006)

I came home to find a total loss of signal situation. 31-12-45 error code. Tried resetting the box a few times. I ran a counter diagnostic but don't know what to look for. Switch test?

Can someone tell me what to look for to determine if this is a bad receiver or a bad lnb? Or?

I am not under contract so am thinking I should order the maintenance plan asap.

suggestions?


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I would check switch to start. Any lightening in the area? I have lost LNB's several times in the past, both with Dish and my big dish. Any high winds to knock the dish out of alignment? You are call Dish and have them walk you through their testing setup.


----------



## newz54 (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks. I ran an STB health live test. After sending the data I got signal back. very odd.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sometimes a checkswitch will shock things into working if it isn't a full-on failure. IF that hadn't worked, another thing to do it disconnect all receivers (and power-inserters if you have any) from the dish/switch so that the LNB/switches fully drain from loss of power and "reset" the next time you connect and power back up.

After that, if the alignment isn't screwed up you have to start figuring something has failed and work from there.


----------

